# Unlimited Chocolate



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If it's making your head hurt too much, I'll spill the beans. . . .


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

It`s all in the slice...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

got it..

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't do this s*** to me, Dan. You know I've got a weak heart.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

slow motion pls


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That one is so good it tempted me to go cut a bar of chocolate and try.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> If it's making your head hurt too much, I'll spill the beans. . . .


There is no spilling the beans. IT'S TRUE! :bouncy:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to try this with a gold ingot. I'M RICH! :looney:


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

This one looks legit to me too. Who cares about having an extra blank, white square? Now, an extra Chocolate square ...


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

AJW said:


> This one looks legit to me too. Who cares about having an extra blank, white square? Now, an extra Chocolate square ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be amazing to have infinate chocolates :cookie:

When its too good to be true.... it usually isn't

http://i.imgur.com/j3dExhq.gif


----------

